# Glam Soup Sunday July 13th @ 9PM CST!



## Janice (Jul 13, 2008)

Listen to Janice, Jamie, and Jen on *Glam Soup*! Tonight Stila fans TUNE IN, we will be sharing the latest dish on Stila Fall '08! Glam Soup  is a *FEATURED* show on Blog Talk Radio. That means that we'll be accessible right from the BTR homepage! Another benefit of having a featured show is we have access to stream a webcam feed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We look forward to spending a couple hours with listeners old and new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*.


----------



## Janice (Jul 13, 2008)

The Glam Soup chat is open. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Internet Radio, Citizen Broadcasting, Social Media Podcasts - Blog Talk Radio


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 14, 2008)

I had so much fun chatting with you ladies. Thanks so much for this awesome feature. See y'all next week.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 14, 2008)

Tons of fun.... Adina call in next week.


----------

